# Modern Arnis uniforms?



## Seigi

Hello Everyone,

Maybe you can help me out?
We haven't been able to find our regular Training Tops for some time now?
they are Black, with Double red stripes down the sides & short sleeves.

I was wondering if anyone knew of where we may be able to find them again?

Thanks for the help.

Peace,
Seigi :whip:


----------



## Guro Harold

Try James Taylor up in Maine:

Guro James Taylor 207-318-4266 or 207-439-1176
e-mail: James@jamesmtaylor.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I have a bunch of the uniforms in stock. I sell the tops and pants as a package or seperate. Feel free to call for prices.

716-675-0899


----------



## arnisandyz

About 3 years ago I bought a nice top and pant set from, believe it or not, Century! They called it a "tournament" or "competition" uniform but it looks EXACTLY like the Modern Arnis uniform (black vest type quarter sleeve top with red piping). Pretty good quality. Not sure if they are still selling it though.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Yep.  That's where Remy got it many years ago...from Century Martial Arts.  I was one of the top ten fighters on the competition scene when Century came out with the competition uniform.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

I thought that Century had discontinued them a few months ago.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Palusut said:
			
		

> I thought that Century had discontinued them a few months ago.



Yes, Century no longer makes the uniform. Fortunatly I had 100 made for me. At the moment I'm out of size 7, but I should have more in the new year.


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag

Century still carries half the uniform.  It seems that they made a brilliant decision to continue producing the pants, but not the jacket.

Maybe we're not supposed to understand such logic.....

- The Henchman


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

HenchmanNoNameTag said:
			
		

> Century still carries half the uniform.  It seems that they made a brilliant decision to continue producing the pants, but not the jacket.
> 
> Maybe we're not supposed to understand such logic.....
> 
> - The Henchman



You can't blame them if the product doesn't sell. :asian:


----------



## Seigi

Thanks to everyone,

Datu, i will be contacting you after the holidays, when everyone has money.

Thanks very much

Seigi :whip:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Seigi said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone,
> 
> Datu, i will be contacting you after the holidays, when everyone has money.
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> Seigi :whip:



Looking forward to it. 

Happy Holidays,   :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn

Hey are Century's sizes correct?

I bought a size 7 top last year and it was like a size 5 or 6. Whereas a normal size 6 gi jacket fits me (or at least it use to  :idunno: ) the size 7 competion top wasn't even close.

Mark


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Hey are Century's sizes correct?
> 
> I bought a size 7 top last year and it was like a size 5 or 6. Whereas a normal size 6 gi jacket fits me (or at least it use to  :idunno: ) the size 7 competion top wasn't even close.
> 
> Mark



I found that they run about one size smaller than what they say.


----------



## Andrew Evans

Here's a picture of my preferred Arnis Gi Top http://kellyworden.com/432P3759_500.jpg

But seriously, I prefer the uniform in that pic. Does anyone know of suppliers?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## K Williams

Maybe this company can help you... The uniforms at the bottom of the page are available with the red stripe.

http://www.superiormartialarts.com/...escrima.html&ORDER_ID=116405305&affiliate=888


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

FYI-

I just got some #7 uniforms in. If anyone needs a jacket they are $44.99 plus S&H.
 :asian:


----------



## rtmeskrido

Try best Martial arts in California they can customize it for you try them


----------



## K Williams

Century is making Arnis uniforms with stripes again...

http://www.centurycustom.com/page.cfm/2,0,0,0,0,8,0,0,0.html


----------



## kruzada

Where can I purchase Modern Arnis uniforms (Black w/t Red trim) at a reasonable price? I am looking to buy 6 or more uniforms for some of my new students.

Thank you in advance for any information that you can provide.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Jade Tigress

This site didn't have a picture but if you select the modern arnis uniform to purchase it gives a choice of red w/black stripe or black w/red stripe. 

https://www.2checkout.com/2co/buyer/orderpage/304508?TCOID=2909aaf1d3b61a8bf36807e8ca57cd6a


----------



## Bob Hubbard

http://wdsupplies.com/store/  Look under clothing. I just talked to Tim and he said he had some in stock.


----------



## mantis

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> http://wdsupplies.com/store/  Look under clothing. I just talked to Tim and he said he had some in stock.


 there goes "reasonable price"!


----------



## James Miller

I know that Mr Hartman can work out discounts on the uniforms. Unfortunatly the jackets are pricey due to them being custom made for him.


----------



## kruzada

Thank you all for your replies.

-Rich Acosta


----------

